# My experience with Toyo Open Country A/T



## bguzz

I just replaced a semi-worn set of Bridgestone Duelers 695 A/T's with a set of Toyo Open country A/T. Wow...what a difference in traction while plowing. The old tires has lots of tread left on them, but I was having traction problems last year so I thought I would try the Toyo's based on some reviews. I'm VERY happy. Just wanted to share for the benefit of others. They look good too!


----------



## show-n-go

I have been running them the last few years, i love them and the price isn't bad either.


----------



## dave_dj1

Are the toyo's a light truck tire? I have a 2010 Dodge Ram, 2500 HD 4x4 and have to run 10 ply tires. At least a load rating or E (I think) 
thanks,
dave


----------



## pmorrissette

You can get them in LT load range "E" in some sizes. Check the Toyo website at:

http://toyotires.com/tire/pattern/observe-open-country-g-02-plus

I have these in "P" sizing on my SUV, they are really good.


----------



## georgerk82

Im glad you guys like them but I dont know if I got a bad set or what but I just had a set replaced under warranty that only had 8k on them. They were 265/75/16 load range E. The traction was good when they were new but they had 3/16 left after 8k miles, and Toyo tried to come up with every excuse possible to stick me and the dealer on there 40,000k warranty. Toyo's customer service rep was rude and had no clue what she was talking about. If you like your Toyo's for plowing I recomend taking them off first thing in the spring because when you start towing they will be shot in 4 months. Oh yeah Toyo never honored there warranty so the dealer paid half and I paid half on a new set of tires, NOT Toyo's.


----------



## jwsland

I have these tires on my truck. They did great in the snow we got over the holiday weekend. I'm very pleased except for the towing issue! It appears to be true. I tow daily and noticed the rears wore down pretty quickly. I just rotated them because right now that's my only option. They are load range E's. I've never had an issue with tire wear like with these Toyo's. Soft rubber?


----------



## pmorrissette

Winter tires do have a different rubber composition than regular tires that allows them to stay pliable in cold temps, that's why they work so good in the snow & cold. Excessive heat will wear the rubber very quickly on pretty much all winter tires.


----------



## Grassman09

I've been running the open country A/T nice looking tire but they do wear a bit fast. My front tire got punctured and my friend/dealer sent in a warranty claim. I still had to pay $300+ as toyo's list price is $900 so with the tread wear on the tire I had to pay what I paid for them this spring. 

Not that great for off road either I got hooked up on some mud with just the rears and I had to turn 4Wd on. 

Not bad in the snow but not great either a lil slippery even in the rain now that they have worn a little bit since this spring.


----------



## show-n-go

I wonder if they changed the compound or something in the last couple of years. I have had mine on for almost 4 years, and they are still in good condition. All i do is plow snow in the winter then use that same vehicle to tow my boat in the summer. I only drive about 7k-10k a year in my truck so maybe thats why they are lasting so well for me. My only problem was that last year i ran over sign while plowing and it busted the sidewall, when i went to order a new one they were on back order and it took months to get my new tire, my tire dealer gave me a cooper to use while i waited though.


----------



## georgerk82

pmorrissette;1171966 said:


> Winter tires do have a different rubber composition than regular tires that allows them to stay pliable in cold temps, that's why they work so good in the snow & cold. Excessive heat will wear the rubber very quickly on pretty much all winter tires.


They are not considered a winter tire, they dont even have the severe weather rating. And any tire with a load range E should be able able to hold up to towing, thats the reason I paid extra for the E rating.


----------



## pmorrissette

My mistake !

I have Open Country G-02 Observe "winter" tires !


----------



## jwsland

Lets not forget tire pressure. What are you guys inflating them to? Mine are on the higher end at at 75-80psi since I tow a heavy trailer daily for most of the year. The ride is a little bumpy when the trailer is off but I don't mind. My rears wore out noticeably but they aren't shot, a little over half tread left. The fronts still look close to new. There are 21k on them so far, and I'm sure i'll get much more out of them. I'd recommend rotating these tires often so the wearing issue doesn't sneak up on you like it did for me. I thought one of my employees was doing burnouts in the truck and questioned him about it


----------



## justme-

I have been running these for 8 years or more- actually they ARE snow rated tires (look for the snow flake on the sidewall) but they are not snow tires- they do not have the soft cold weather compound- just high silica.
They used to have a 60K mile treadlife... and they are available in 10 ply (E range)
I wore out the last set in about 20K- tire shop ate the $750 and got me a new set. They tow fine, the plow great until they wear about half way then too much sipeing and grooving is gone.
If you are going to run them as snow only tires, buy some snow only tires, not all seasons. The manager I bought the original set from had 30K on his Bronco and they still had the molding nubbies on in places- minimal wear, the diesel torque and the work aspect wears them pretty well but they do well.

Been recommending them for years.


----------



## georgerk82

justme-;1175743 said:


> I have been running these for 8 years or more- actually they ARE snow rated tires (look for the snow flake on the sidewall) but they are not snow tires- they do not have the soft cold weather compound- just high silica.
> They used to have a 60K mile treadlife... and they are available in 10 ply (E range)
> I wore out the last set in about 20K- tire shop ate the $750 and got me a new set. They tow fine, the plow great until they wear about half way then too much sipeing and grooving is gone.
> If you are going to run them as snow only tires, buy some snow only tires, not all seasons. The manager I bought the original set from had 30K on his Bronco and they still had the molding nubbies on in places- minimal wear, the diesel torque and the work aspect wears them pretty well but they do well.
> 
> Been recommending them for years.


Toyo's warranty is up to 40k miles, but they did not stand by it. Not even with the dealer backing me. I bought The tires in June thinking they would still be in great shape for the winter and get me thru the following summer but they were bald by November (8k miles). They may be good in the snow when new but I guess I will never find out, i will never again buy them. Ive had good luck with Goodyear and Procomp tires, the Procomps are not as good in the snow as the Duratracs but they last forever even when used for daily towing and still good in the snow.


----------



## justme-

When I bought my first set they were 60K, when I got the second set they were 50K- I have the paperwork on them showing the warranty. FWIW I buy from Town Fare Tire- Toyo is their largest selling and stocking brand which gives them a lot of leverage. They claim to be the largest Toyo dealer in the country and I believe it- fairly large chain. 

I ran specific snow tires in the past- Goodyear Workhorse extra grips were the best I used and most recomended from the local truck tire shop for plowing/winter driving. BFG makes a similar tread but not as good traction (have a set of those on snow rims now).
I have had mediocre luck with Goodyear in all aspects- torn off too many lugs on other vehicles to trust them on a HD truck as a general use tire.
Thinking about some Michelins (they make aBlizzack in LT now...) for next season.


----------



## georgerk82

justme-;1177099 said:


> When I bought my first set they were 60K, when I got the second set they were 50K- I have the paperwork on them showing the warranty. FWIW I buy from Town Fare Tire- Toyo is their largest selling and stocking brand which gives them a lot of leverage. They claim to be the largest Toyo dealer in the country and I believe it- fairly large chain.
> 
> I ran specific snow tires in the past- Goodyear Workhorse extra grips were the best I used and most recomended from the local truck tire shop for plowing/winter driving. BFG makes a similar tread but not as good traction (have a set of those on snow rims now).
> I have had mediocre luck with Goodyear in all aspects- torn off too many lugs on other vehicles to trust them on a HD truck as a general use tire.
> Thinking about some Michelins (they make aBlizzack in LT now...) for next season.


The warranty may have been 60k but look at Toyo's site and see for yourself. Its now 40k, hmm I wonder why they keep dropping it? Im going to stick with Procomp's from now on they last forever and my dealer warranties them no questions.


----------



## fargosnowpro

I run the A/T's in the summer and have been trying a set of the Toyo M/T's this winter, both are fantastic tires. Despite what everyone thinks I've been haven't a great experience with the MT tire on snow and nice, granted I'm not plowing with this truck but the tires really work well.

My AT's have about 62k on them and still have ~15% tread left, not enough that I would want to run them in the snow but enough to use in the summer months. I rotate often (1500-2000mi), which was recommended by the dealer when I bought the tires. 

FWIW, the MT's are a 37x13.5x17


----------



## jwsland

fargosnowpro;1177528 said:


> I run the A/T's in the summer and have been trying a set of the Toyo M/T's this winter, both are fantastic tires. Despite what everyone thinks I've been haven't a great experience with the MT tire on snow and nice, granted I'm not plowing with this truck but the tires really work well.
> 
> My AT's have about 62k on them and still have ~15% tread left, not enough that I would want to run them in the snow but enough to use in the summer months. I rotate often (1500-2000mi), which was recommended by the dealer when I bought the tires.
> 
> FWIW, the MT's are a 37x13.5x17


1500-2000mi rotations Thumbs Up


----------

